# modem. dialup problem



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

was working fine now problem no known changes:

aol dialup internal modem

phone line plug in, modem makes phone line open like it off the hook. aol can't make a connection. I have to unplug phone and reconnect then quickly launch aol. and I hear it dialing out and it connects. to. aol. but. then after about 15 minutes I get knocked off of aol. 


if phone line is plug in to modem. but not launch aol and pick up the phone it sounds like the phone is off the hook or if you call the house phone it a. busy signal. you don't hear the modem dialing out. but you do when aol is launched


thanks

does anybody have an idea of what's going. on


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It sounds like the modem is working but something is wrong with the dialer software. AOL uses it's own dialer, and it's a strange beast. Call AOL support. That's what they get paid for.


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

I will tomorrow. if I get the house phone and sit next to computer then plug phone line for modem and listed to the modem it doesn't make a sound. it just opens the phone line up then operator recording says something like please hang up and try your call again. and you know the headache of talking to aol in another country ;(


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry, I ran a dialup Internet service for nearly a decade, but I never really worked with AOL. I've tried it by connecting through a standard Internet connection, but I'll never understand what people see in it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Dump AOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Dump AOL


In many locations it's still the best option


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Nevada said:


> Sorry, I ran a dialup Internet service for nearly a decade, but I never really worked with AOL. I've tried it by connecting through a standard Internet connection, but I'll never understand what people see in it.


This...

Ditch the AOL interface and get a straight Dialup from phone company...your Internet would even be slightly faster. Aol is simply a fancy and bloated interface.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> In many locations it's still the best option


Its never the best option if you are using their interface.
Use their dial up number if you must but close their browser and use Google Chrome as your browser for better speed.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds like the modem is not correctly initializing and releasing the phoneline. It could be a software issue. You can try reinstalling the modem. Which will also include (or should) rebooting without drivers and also without the modem physically installed. There are initializaton strings that you can program into it to do different things but for those you should call your support line and let them troubleshoot for you.

After all that and barring any issues with other telephony spyware...might need a different modem or place it in a different slot.

Is it an HP computer by chance?


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Some years back had similar issues. One time it was the modem and the next time it was the phone line. Had to call the phone company to fix the line problem.

also using aol. 

I've been out of the PC loop(keeping up with all the changes for so long...)
Why? Google Chrome vs MS8 and IE??



countrygurl said:


> was working fine now problem no known changes:
> 
> aol dialup internal modem
> 
> ...


----------



## notthereyet (Nov 17, 2011)

From the symptoms described, the modem is stuck "off hook." This indicates that the modem is physically damaged and needs to be replaced. In rural areas, I would strongly recommend using a hardware modem though they will be much more expensive than a winmodem.

AOL is not the issue here, as they use the same wholesale modem banks that 1000's of other providers use. With that said, however, other posters are correct in that you will have a much better experience with a straight dialup provider and a lightweight browser such as Chrome or Firefox.

You might also want to call around your area and see if you can find a Wireless ISP, which might be able to provide 10-20 faster speeds without using your phone line.


----------

